# Substrate For Reparium Planter?



## Andy D (21 May 2014)

Hi All,

I have a new project underway and it will involve a few planters with emersed growth. My question is - does it matter what substrate is used in the planter?

I can see lots of people use hydroton capped with gravel/cat litter. Rather than pay out for hydroton could I just use cat litter?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dominic (21 May 2014)

I think cat litter on its own would be fine mate- the plants should absorb all its nutrients from the water column anyway. Its only like 8 quid for a more-than-enough bag anyway. 

Even better, why not just wedge or tie the plants into bits of hardscape near the surface?


----------



## Andy D (21 May 2014)

Dominic said:


> I think cat litter on its own would be fine mate- the plants should absorb all its nutrients from the water column anyway. Its only like 8 quid for a more-than-enough bag anyway.
> 
> Even better, why not just wedge or tie the plants into bits of hardscape near the surface?



£8 for Hydroton or cat litter? If hydroton, where from?

I was considering tying plants to hardscape but with my current idea I do not think there would any where I want to plants to go.


----------



## Dominic (21 May 2014)

It's not called hydroton specifically, they are called hydroballs (specifically made for reptile terrariums etc) and you can simply get them from pets at home mate, if they are a good reptile supplier. If not, simply type in hydroballs into google and bam theres loads of results haha. I just did, found a packet for like £4 or so.


----------



## Andy D (21 May 2014)

Dominic said:


> It's not called hydroton specifically, they are called hydroballs (specifically made for reptile terrariums etc) and you can simply get them from pets at home mate, if they are a good reptile supplier. If not, simply type in hydroballs into google and bam theres loads of results haha. I just did, found a packet for like £4 or so.



Thanks Dominic!


----------



## tim (21 May 2014)

I've used cat litter on its own in shower caddies as planters before worked well, you just need to make sure you line them with fine enough mesh to stop it falling through.


----------



## Dominic (21 May 2014)

No problem mate! Good luck with it and i wanna see pictures!


----------



## sciencefiction (22 May 2014)

I use a good amount of hydroton clay pebbles at the bottom , then a layer of soil(normal top soil from the garden shop) then I cap it with very little gravel(like a couple of mm of it) but you can use cat litter or whatever you have. No plants have complained of this.
But some plants like to be in soil, some plants like lots of flow between their roots like the peace lilies for example so on my lilies I've used just hydroton clay pebbles. So a bit of research may be useful to see what particular plants like.


----------



## Andy D (23 May 2014)

Dominic said:


> No problem mate! Good luck with it and i wanna see pictures!



Once my new tank turns up there will certainly be pictures.


----------



## ale36 (3 Jun 2014)

you can get the clay pebbles for hydroponics suppliers 
http://www.greensea-hydroponics.co.uk/shop/clay-pebbles.html
http://www.growell.co.uk/clay-pebbles.html


----------

